# Kleinsteuerung mit CoDeSys?



## cream3000 (24 Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich möchte eien kleine Steuerung auf CoDeSys-Basis erstellen.
Welches Gerät wäre hier geeignet? Ich brauche etwa 5 E/A und 2 analog E/A.

Besten Dank schon mal vorab.

Gruß Andi.


----------



## ron (24 Juli 2008)

Hi,

gibt von Moeller die Easy, diese kann man zum Teil mit Codesys programmieren.

http://www.moeller.net/de/company/news/news_products/pm_130306_easycontrol.jsp

Gruß

Ron


----------



## chrisgoossens (27 Juli 2008)

*Atv71*

Wenn du auch ein motor ansteuern muss....kan ein Frequenzumrichter ATV71 mit eine "Controller Inside" karte ein billige aufloesung sein....
(www.telemecanique.com)

Chris


----------



## <nemo> (29 Juli 2008)

*Kleinsteuerung mit CoDeSys*

und Mauell nicht zu vergessen.


----------

